# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  ford προβλημα στα φωτα.

## black arrow

για σας και καλες γιορτες να εχουμε.
   εχω ενα ford πολυ παλιο το οποιο τον τελευτεο καιρο παρουσιαζει το εξεις προβλημα : τα φοτα των φλας ειναι μονιμος αναμενα πολυ αχνα και οταν αναβω φλας διναμωνει ελαχιστα απο την καθε μερια που αναβω. το ιδιο συμβαινει και στα φρενααναβουν πολυ αχνα.
  ξερει κανεις να μου πει απο που να αρχισω ψαξιμο???

η επισιμανση "πολυ παλιο " παει στο οτι δεν εχει σχεδον τιποτα απο αυτοματισμους.

----------


## xsterg

1. μοντελο? ετος κατασκευής?
2. βγαλε τα πισω φαναρια. μαζι και τις πλακετες που ειναι τα φωτα. πλυνε τις πολυ καλα με νερο και στεγνωσε τες. το ιδιο και στα φισακια. 

το αυτοκινητο ειναι πρωτο χερι η το πηρες μεταχειρισμενο?

----------


## xsterg

επισης κοιτα και τις γειωσεις. 
μετρα τις τασεις με ενα πολυμετρο για να δεις αν ειναι μεσα στα αποδεκτα ορια.

----------


## black arrow

το αμαξι ειναι μεταχειρισμενο αλα το εχουμε παρει αρκετο καιρο. (συγγεκριμενα η θεια μου) και δουλεβε καλα. μοντελο δεν θημαμαι ισος σιερα.
αυριο πρωι θα ξεκινησω με αυτα που μου ειπατε και για οτι νεοτερο θα γραψω
ευχαριστω για τις απαντισεις!!. οποιαδηποτε αλη συβουλη καλοδεχουμενη!!

----------


## chipakos-original

Οξειδωμένες ή ανύπαρκτες γειώσεις είναι το πρόβλημά σου.

----------

FILMAN (29-12-14)

----------


## nyannaco

Το πρωτο που θα κοιταγα ειναι η κατασταση της μπαταριας. Η πεσμενη μπαταρια τρελλαινει τα ηλεκτρικα. Εχεις πολυμετρο να μετρησεις την ταση της;

----------


## JOUN

Πολυ παλιό =Πρόβλημα γειωσεων..

----------

FILMAN (29-12-14)

----------


## stef1800

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να ξεκινήσει με έλενχο στις πλακέτες για οξειδώσεις και καθαρισμό? όπως λέει το αυτοκίνητο είναι παλιό και εάν έχει περάσει υγρασία πιθανόν να γεφυρώνει διάφορα εκεί μέσα

----------


## georgis

Γειωσεις 100%.Μη ψαχνεις κατι αλλο.

----------

